# General > Book & Author Requests >  Rebecca

## DrDoofus

Rebecca is one of the greatest books I have ever read. It has romance and mystery, so is good for both male and female audiences.

----------


## Jay

Sounds good... could you tell me the name of the author?

----------


## subterranean

Rebecca eh...

Yes, I'd like to know the author also  :Smile:

----------


## Jay

Have a weakness for mystery books...

----------


## Jay

Found out who wrote it, lol, it's Daphne Du Maurier. Shame they don't have a copy in the uni library *pouts*

----------


## Scheherazade

It always reminds me of Jane Eyre in many ways...

----------


## Jay

Have read neither, so can't disagree  :Wink:  :Tongue:

----------


## Scheherazade

Exactly how I like my students  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jay

LOL, dumb as posts? Whyyyyy?

----------


## Scheherazade

No, unable to disagree with me was what I had in mind  :Wink:

----------


## Jay

Don't tempt me  :Wink: 
'For there she was.'  :Wink:

----------


## Scheherazade

*wonders if Jay has written that essay she was suggesting some time ago*

You know... the imagery and Mrs Dalloway??

*grins Scheherazadishly*

----------


## Jay

I said I could send you the essay I'm currently doing, to scare you off  :Tongue: 
And hey, you recognised that line? Wow  :Tongue:

----------


## amuse

oh! speaking of essays i got a B- on that *hateful political/religious thing - my instructor says he will never combine the two in class again.  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  to the nth,
and i got a 96% on my essay for _All Souls_ (Michael Patrick MacDonald's story of growing up in the South Boston Old Colony Project, which i wrote in 6 hours; my soc. teacher says B's are high grades for her to give, YAY. so 1 B, 2 A's so far, and a last final tomorrow.

*gee, wonder did my attitude affect the paper  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Scheherazade

Way to go amuse  :Nod:

----------


## amuse

thank you!

----------


## subterranean

> *grins Scheherazadishly*



Oh I don't wanna know what kind of grin is that...

----------


## Scheherazade

Haha, Sub! You are missing a lot!  :Wink: 

amuse> that is the sweetest kitty avatar!  :Smile:

----------


## amuse

thank you, Jay found it for me.  :Smile:

----------


## mono

Speaking of cats (wow, we have really 'hijacked' this one!), someone sent me this link for the holidays: http://www.fluffytails.ca/christmas.asp

----------


## Jay

hehe, nice, the gray one's cute

----------

